# Tommy's New Cat Tree (scrolling photo story)



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Tim's living room no longer has an empty corner. What is this here?











Hey!! There's another level!!











I'll bet I could climb up here!!











And up ...











And up ...











Hey!! What's this?











Cool!! It's my own penthouse!!











What are you guys doing here?











You don't dare come up here!!











What do you mean? Share my tree house with a GIRL?!?!?











Guess who won that battle?










Miss Mellie is QUEEN of the hill!!


----------



## LuVmYbAbIeS (Sep 28, 2003)

awe...how fun, my cat's love their's too! Nice looking cats!


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That is one of the funniest things I've seen in a good while lol


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL! Love it!


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

How much was that? I like those alot but they are soo expensive I havent yet.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

$180 at Petsmart. Even so, its construction leaves much to be desired. I looked online for cat trees, and the really good ones are well over $200. Then add on for shipping a really heavy item....


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That's hilarious :lol: Nice job with the captions and your cats are all *gorgeous*!


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Gee I dont think Im going to spend that much right now...I think I am just going to put a bunch of shelves up. Hmmmm???


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Shelves work. BoscosMum did that. Stair-stepping wall shelves on brackets screwed into the wall. Sorry, I don't have time to look for the thread right now, but she posted a picture. Carpeted surfaces are best for cats, though. It gives them more security in climbing because there's something for them to dig their claws into. If you carpet your shelves, be sure to wrap it around the edges and staple underneath, else they can chew on the edges of the carpet and ingest pieces of it.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

SO cute Tim!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

And you didn't feel worthy of the "Cat Addict" title :roll: . Look at you with the tree from ****!! :lol: Notice that that ball on a string didn't last long did it? :lol: :lol: :lol: Great series of pics 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay, Mellie, we rule!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

spike481 said:


> Notice that that ball on a string didn't last long did it?


MAN!! you ARE observant!! I guess you're in the right job!! :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah, I was going to cut those hangy things off, but Mellie beat me to it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Very nice - they look happy!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I noticed that too...scrolled back up to make sure I didn't imagine it! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww that's cute. I want a cat tree too


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That is a nice cat tree! Your cat's are really pretty. Tommy has markings like Addison (that strange white zig-zig like patch on the back, she has the same thing) that I've never seen on another cat before! 
Hmm, funny how the girl seems ended up in charge!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Go on ebay for a cheap, well-made cat tree -- I got mine with two perches and one tube-y thing, and sisal on the posts, for 80 bucks including shipping. And it's so sturdy that my nephew plays on it when he comes over.


----------

